# San Jacinto River Ramp?



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a public or pay to use ramp on the San Jacinto near the 59 bridge?


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Edgewater Park: 220 Hamblen Rd, Kingwood, TX 77339, USA


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Is Edgewater Park a public ramp and does it cost?


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I heard it costs $5. I am headed there sat.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

It is 5 I paid the old man yesterday. It is a terrible road down to it and the launch is a drop off with a little concrete. Blue Ford F150, Black Cajun Dual Console, will be there also.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I`m to lazy to look it up ( at least I`m honest about it) but how far by boat is it from Edgewater to the McKay bridge or the marina there ? I have`nt fished Houston for catfish since Medulla762 and I were there
probably five years ago. Some of the cats we caught were odd looking with indentations or "knots"
on there spine , I mean some of them were sickly looking but it was mainly on the smaller and barely legal fish.
Anyone know what I`m talking about. Sorry about the hijack, Whitebass.


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

Steven H said:


> It is 5 I paid the old man yesterday. It is a terrible road down to it and the launch is a drop off with a little concrete. Blue Ford F150, Black Cajun Dual Console, will be there also.


2 questions about this ramp:

1) "the launch is a drop off with little concrete" I have a 2wd 2008 GMC with a 18' flatbottom, Will I have any trouble using this launch?

2) Is the river easily navigable i.e. no tree trash, rocks,...etc going up river from the launch?

I am planning on heading there this weekend for the first time and would like to go explore upriver on sat, and maybe head back sunday and go towards the lake.
Thanks in advance for yall's knowledge.

CS


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Having used that ramp recently I can tell you that while it is servicable, you should be careful. There is a steep drop off at the end of the concrete, but I could float my 16 foot alumacraft off without dropping the trailer off the end. If you don't know where the obstacles are, and I didn't, I'd take it slow and you should be alright. I was able to take my boat all the way to Jesse Jones, and had my partner had boots on, I'd have gone farther upstream.


----------

